

Quantitative and Social Theories for Programming Language Adoption - pron
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2ITaI4y7_0

======
pron
Paper:
[http://lmeyerov.github.io/projects/socioplt/papers/oopsla201...](http://lmeyerov.github.io/projects/socioplt/papers/oopsla2013.pdf)

